

Iconogen | Favicon And Apple Touch Icon Generator - mcbonio
http://iconogen.com

======
ozh
Could be handy. A must-have option is to keep image ratio or not (as of now if
you upload something rectangular you end up with an ugly distorted stuff)

~~~
mcbonio
Cheers ozh, I think that's definitely a phase 2 addition along with multiple
uploads!

